# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Papea Perú: Campaña del Ministerio de Agricultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

A continuación les dejo las 3 versiones de la acertada campaña del Ministerio de Agricultura, e impulsada por el ex Ministro, Ismael Benavides, para promover el consumo de papa en nuestro país. 
¡Muy buena la idea, y muy buena la realización!       
Saludos... y consumamos más papa, que es nutritiva y contribuye con el desarrollo de la sierra peruana y su gente.  *Fuente: YouTube (sinfaperu)*Temas similares: Artículo: Priorizarán modernización e innovación en Ministerio de Agricultura Artículo: Se instala Comisión de Transferencia del Ministerio de Agricultura Ministerio de Agricultura requiere contratar Servicio de Consultoría Ministerio de Agricultura promoverá municipios productivos, afirma Leytón Ministerio de Agricultura inicia programa de apoyo a alpaqueros en Puno

----------

